# On way to roll over...



## riems (Nov 15, 2008)

This is Fallon Ambulance near Boston on 11/14/2008
On their way to a roll over.


----------



## Jaybro713 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ironic I suppose.  Good pic...


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wonder how much of a use they were to their pt.s


----------



## Pamela (Nov 16, 2008)

ouch thats no good at all


----------



## NJN (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is the EMSresponder.com article about that incident. http://emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=8535&siteSection=1


----------



## Blacke00 (Nov 16, 2008)

riems said:


> This is Fallon Ambulance near Boston on 11/14/2008
> On their way to a roll over.
> 
> View attachment 234



Well, there's your problem...


----------



## medicdan (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I actually passed by the scene in my POV just as they were clearing it. I wonder why they didnt cover the company name on the truck immediatly. They try to remove any identifying information for the public, although many would know it was fallon just on the design of the tryuck...


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 16, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Yeah, I actually passed by the scene in my POV just as they were clearing it. I wonder why they didnt cover the company name on the truck immediatly. They try to remove any identifying information for the public, although many would know it was fallon just on the design of the tryuck...


 
One of our FDs tried to hide a ladder truck that tipped due to a big boo-boo involving (or not involving) the stabilizers.   That actually got it more attention.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 16, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Yeah, I actually passed by the scene in my POV just as they were clearing it. I wonder why they didnt cover the company name on the truck immediatly. They try to remove any identifying information for the public, although many would know it was fallon just on the design of the tryuck...



one company(i cant remember which) has cans of black spray paint in the supervisors vehicles for exactly that reason. problem is in this area, we all know eachothers designs, so painting out fallon wouldnt confuse me one bit.

also, i object to this being placed in the humor catagory. it certainly is ironic, but it isnt funny in any way shape or form. even if you dont know the emt's(which i do), they are still your bretheren. calling a major motor vehicle accident involving your collegues where people could have easily been severly injured humorous is very rude and ignorant.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 16, 2008)

*In a morbid insensitive and fatalistic way, it's funny...*

...just my kind.
Perfect opportunity to lube the undercarriage to get rid of that annoying "squeak".
Welcome Husker!!


----------



## medicdan (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, my company gives us a roll of duct tape for that purpose, exactly. They also give us a disposable camera and tell us not to come back with any untaken pictures.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2008)

Disregard post.


----------



## Clibby (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know, maybe its something about Massachusetts drivers, but I responded to an MVA this summer; Ambulance vs. Ambulance. We thought it was a mistake over the radio, but sure enough when we got on scene we realized that it was true. Two ambulances, one paramedic and one basic, t-boned each other at an intersection at a moderate rate of speed (45-50mph). This isn't Boston or another city either where it would be more likely. The basic unit had a pt on board, but everybody was fine. (No roll overs) What makes the story even better was that the two ambulances were from the same private company. haha.


----------



## riems (Nov 16, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> also, i object to this being placed in the humor catagory. it certainly is ironic, but it isnt funny in any way shape or form. even if you dont know the emt's(which i do), they are still your bretheren. calling a major motor vehicle accident involving your collegues where people could have easily been severly injured humorous is very rude and ignorant.



Not meant to be disrespectful to anyone. It was ironic -- and did not know the story behind it (the official one) when it was posted.


----------



## riems (Nov 16, 2008)

Clibby said:


> I don't know, maybe its something about Massachusetts drivers, but I responded to an MVA this summer; Ambulance vs. Ambulance. We thought it was a mistake over the radio, but sure enough when we got on scene we realized that it was true. Two ambulances, one paramedic and one basic, t-boned each other at an intersection at a moderate rate of speed (45-50mph). This isn't Boston or another city either where it would be more likely. The basic unit had a pt on board, but everybody was fine. (No roll overs) What makes the story even better was that the two ambulances were from the same private company. haha.



The one without the patient was in a rush for a detail at a race track they were late for :blink:


----------



## piranah (Dec 9, 2008)

i would just like to state..(mainly to kev).....i hold no responsability for the other employees of my company....anyway ...my company only crashes trucks in MA.....and im also good friends with the truck that was hit and it wasnt funny at the time....stupid people doing stupider things....,....


----------



## karaya (Dec 9, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Yeah, I actually passed by the scene in my POV just as they were clearing it. I wonder why they didnt cover the company name on the truck immediatly. They try to remove any identifying information for the public, although many would know it was fallon just on the design of the tryuck...


 
The idea that intentionally covering identifying names, logos, etc. to hide it from the public as a result of an accident is comical and on a PR note just plain stupid.  As a photojournalist, that would be a coup for me to photograph the idiot trying to paint over or tape over the EMS provider's name.  My editors would make sure that along with the photo the name of the provider would be in BIG LETTERS as part of the caption!


----------



## Clibby (Dec 10, 2008)

piranah said:


> i would just like to state..(mainly to kev).....i hold no responsability for the other employees of my company....anyway ...my company only crashes trucks in MA.....and im also good friends with the truck that was hit and it wasnt funny at the time....stupid people doing stupider things....,....



Oh, no.. at the time it wasn't funny at all. Our paramedic knew most of the personnel involved. From what we heard, correct me if I'm wrong, but everyone turned out alright. Looking back though, the irony just isn't reproduced everyday.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 10, 2008)

Clibby said:


> I don't know, maybe its something about Massachusetts drivers, but I responded to an MVA this summer; Ambulance vs. Ambulance. We thought it was a mistake over the radio, but sure enough when we got on scene we realized that it was true. Two ambulances, one paramedic and one basic, t-boned each other at an intersection at a moderate rate of speed (45-50mph). This isn't Boston or another city either where it would be more likely. The basic unit had a pt on board, but everybody was fine. (No roll overs) What makes the story even better was that the two ambulances were from the same private company. haha.



Its probably better that it was the same company.  Imagine the war if it wasn't.....


----------



## piranah (Dec 10, 2008)

it is funny now...and yes they were all alright, well...physically not with their career....anyho....ya it would have been like a gang war lol...


----------



## wbroemts (Dec 12, 2008)

Now thats a bad day!!:wacko:


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

wbroemts said:


> Now thats a bad day!!:wacko:



Just a little bit of a bad day    It could be worse though, it could be a full on roll over!


----------



## Melanie77 (Dec 22, 2008)

*most definitley*

h34r:very ironic..... but funny =) ..


----------

